# White Pass & Yukon Route WPYR



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

A few years ago, we took a trip on the WPYR from Skagway, Alaska. Great ride! Great history!

At the time, they were running GE Shovel-Nose Diesels. But, I can't seem to find an HO model of this engine. 

Anyone ever see one?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Small scenic railways are usually not produced in mass scale. The railway may do a car or engine if it deems it can sell them in a gift shop and make a reasonable amount. This is rare all and all. Athearn wants over a grand last time I inquired about custom cars for a run of 500. It came out to about $5 - $7 dollars per car depending on the # of colors on the logo we were wanting to use. The club I was a part of could have doubled their money selling these at shows for $9-$12 per each which was the going BB kit price at the time. This was back in 2006. I dont know what Athearn wants now nor do I know if the cars are RTR or kits. SO that being said you would have to have some one do a run for you which would be really expensive or you would have to paint your own if you could find the prototype to use as a victim... er... candidate.

Massey


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Massey. Heck, if I could just find/identify the shell of this diesel, I could probably spray/paint it myself with the WP&YR markings.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

FIrst off find out what model the engine was and there is prolly a model in HO scale that is the same or close enough.

Massey


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

For what it's worth, the engine is a GE Class 90, GEX3341. If anyone knows where to get an HO shell, let me know!!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The first WP&YR diesel road engines were two 6-axle diesel-electric locomotives delivered by General Electric (GE), rating 890hp. They had a single cab, were designed specifically for the WP&YR (type GEX3341) and their prime mover was an Alco 6-cylinder diesel. Later, similar diesel locomotives were built for export to South America for narrow gauge as well as standard gauge.
Link here

It looks like your going to have to kit bash something for you to get one!


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Yup...looks like I'll have to cut and paste this engine together! Thanks for your reponses!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

May be some European models that would be very close. Google it and see what you get. 
Actually a thousand bucks isn't too bad for a custom car or engine shell. How much would it cost to buy 500 coal cars from a retailer or a box car or a passenger car? 
Anybody interested in buying a Bonita Grand Central box car or tank car ect,?
Pete


----------



## carrera mike (Sep 21, 2016)

Im new here, and I know this is an old post.. but wife and I went to the same Skagway to Yukon train ride.. Boy was it a breath taking experience we will never forget.
WPYR has these very nice Athearn HO models that I bought. DCC Ready. Here's their link. Im not affiliated with them. Just a happy customer.

http://wpyr.com/product-category/modeltrains/ho/

I run mine on Kato Unitrak and cant say more about quality.

Here is a good video too of the actual ride.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know how it fits into your modeling plans but the WP&Y RR is a narrow gauge railroad. Good luck


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

Models were made of both diesels, by precision scale (or maybe also iron horse models.

But in brass and very hard to find today.
I had 2 HO models of the MLW DL-535, but eventually sold them, I model the 50s, just out of my era, wish I kept them because they are hard to find, oh well (slaps self).


----------



## carrera mike (Sep 21, 2016)

I posted these pictures in another thread but I thought I share them here since this is "WPYR" anyway 

Got mine from WPYR.com Train Shoppe.








































































This is the ride we had. What a breathtaking experience. I am no bug bitten 'cause of it.


----------



## carrera mike (Sep 21, 2016)

Photo Credits to: White Pass Yukon Rail www.wpyr.com


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looks like a fun ride! Probably not for the faint of heart.

Mark


----------



## carrera mike (Sep 21, 2016)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> Looks like a fun ride! Probably not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

I was praying the whole time that we don't get a big earthquake that Alaska is prone to.
But other than that... it was definitely experience of a lifetime. I even regret playing with the camera too much rather than soaking up the magnificent views.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

carrera mike said:


> I even regret playing with the camera too much rather than soaking up the magnificent views.


That is the one problem with scenic railroads. Things go by too fast -- even at the slow speed of these trains. That is why I prefer to hike or drive to scenic locations. Photography is one of my other hobbies. I like to stop and enjoy the scene, then take some time to figure out the best way to photograph it.

But that being said, If I ever get to that part of the country, I am definitely taking this train ride. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## jaydv (Dec 10, 2011)

Same kit from WPYR in Skagway...weathered a little!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I never miss an opportunity to ride that train if I’m up in the Yukon. I did it from Skagway to Whitepass, and Carcross to Bennett. It is spectacular. There gift store in Skagway is very good as well.


----------

